# Conditioning treat or Hair dye first?



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 3, 2006)

Which should i do first, dye my hair or get a conditioning treatment? Does it make a difference? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## lynnda (Dec 3, 2006)

You probably want to wait for one of mut's hair guru advice but for me I would color my hair first than condition to repair any possible damage.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 3, 2006)

I use hair colour I buy at a drug store - Nice and Easy.

The instructions say: apply dye to dry hair. Rince out and apply conditioner.

There are other dyes that contain a pre-conditioner that you apply before dye.

Rince and condition.

So I guess it depends which dye you buy. I don't know how a salon would answer your question.


----------



## PlatinumGirl (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm not a salon expert...

But I would say to dye first, condition later. The reason for that (according to me) is that your hair is more porous pre-conditioning, and will hold the dye better. Then you can come in with the conditioner and heal the damage done.

Are you lightening or darkening your hair? I lighten, and I find that waiting to condition is better.


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 3, 2006)

Hmm. Good question... I think it might be better if you asked a hair stylist.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Dec 3, 2006)

Darkening it, Im just hoping the coniditon treat doesnt strip the colour i put in, lol, i dont quit get the differnce between a treatment and nor conditioner. lol


----------



## impulse (Dec 5, 2006)

depends on how damaged your hair is..


----------



## melisaram (Dec 5, 2006)

If using a protein treatment its best to do before coloring if you are darkening your hair. I just used aphogee and it said for darkening use before color and lightening use afterwards. I have always heard its good to wait 2 weeks to do a deep treatment also on darkened hair. If you shampoo your hair it is also good to use a cone based leave in before you shampoo it help to keep the color from fading. Give your hair around 10 good squirts with the leave in then wash a normal


----------



## Noir Sakura (Dec 5, 2006)

Dye first. The reason is because the conditioning treatment will leave an invisible film over the hair, which may prevent the color from processing correctly.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 5, 2006)

I agree! It all depends on the condition of your hair. If there are problems you should do a heavy conditioner 2 weeks in advance. Then apply a lighter leave in conditioner afterwards. If the conditioner that you apply afterwards softens too much, it can strip the color.

Be careful how you choose a conditioner, too much protien can make the hair brittle, it is possible to over-condition.


----------



## melisaram (Dec 5, 2006)

I guess I should of been more clear a deep conditioner shouldnt be done right before color. The aphogee does say to do before then color right after but its a protein treatment. Color takes better if there is no styling products on it either. I have never had a problem with color taking though no matter what I do to my hair before. It afterwards when I have the problem with it washing out.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2006)

I agree with the ladies regarding doing it before. At least 1-2 weeks before. If you're having your hair colored professionally, I'd talk to your stylist about it first.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Dec 6, 2006)

i would dye first.... this is because you are suposed to dye to clean hair. and while the conditioning treatment wont make your hair dirty, it usually does leave molecules of the pollamers on your hair (fats of some sort) to leave it soft and smoth this can lead to uneaven coloring.


----------



## Lindz (Dec 6, 2006)

condition firstt


----------

